# Given up with WSPP Filmstrip and thinking of changing to LRB Exhibition/Portfolio



## Colin Ackerman (Apr 2, 2012)

As the title suggests I am at the point of no return with  WSPP Filmstrip and I am thinking of changing to LRB Exhibition/Portfolio but have some questions that I hope you folks can help me with?
a) Has anyone used LRB Exhibition/Portfolio on a 64 Bit PC running Lightroom 3.6 and if so did you experience amy issues
b) If having setup images in the galleries in LRB Exhibition/Portfolio I then want to add more images into the galleries do I have to then renumber the quantity of all of the galleries even though I may have only inserted say one image into gallery 1? I hope that makes sense

Colin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Colin, welcome to the forum!

There's a long thread running here, on the subject of LRB Portfolio, which will give you a running commentary on the issues other people have had, and the support offered: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...e-in-a-Gallery-for-Lightroom-2-amp-3&p=106982


----------



## Colin Ackerman (Apr 5, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Colin, welcome to the forum!
> 
> There's a long thread running here, on the subject of LRB Portfolio, which will give you a running commentary on the issues other people have had, and the support offered: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...e-in-a-Gallery-for-Lightroom-2-amp-3&p=106982



Hi Victoria
Thanks for the welcome and I will take a look at the thread, much appreciated.
Regards Colin


----------

